# Axel is a Good Citizen



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

He passed his CGC test today! I am very happy, and a little surprised . 

Good boy!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

BRAVO, Axel! Job well done.

VQ


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Axel!!!!:love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:
Gracie


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well done, buddy! Good for you. :clap2:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go Axel! So proud of you both.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A big congratulatory kiss to Axel from Molly!:kissing: is in order I think!

And to both of you.............................


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Well done, Axel!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Good boy, Axel! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice job Axel!!! That's fantastic!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats! What a good boy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooray for both of you. It takes a team to make a CGC happen!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations! :cheers2::dancing2: I knew you guys would pass!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks to you all for your kind words. 

The test was outdoors on the grass, right between an obedience match and a noisy agility competition - tons of things going on. In spite of that, he made it through. 

We also did a couple rounds in the Rally novice match ring. The first was a distracted mess, and on top of that, I couldnt figure out my right from left . The second run through was actually OK. 

Axel was one tired and sleepy doggy at the end of the day - yay for me ! haha


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Fantastic! He's such a good boy! You must be so proud!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think that's the most challenging environment you could have had, which makes it all the more impressive!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Congrats to you both! He is such a handsome boy!


----------

